# Monitor für 1070ti



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*Monitor für 1070ti*

Hallo Zusammen
Für mein momentanes System fehlt mir ein passender Monitor. 
System:
-1070ti
-i7-8700
-16GB RAM

Ich würde damit gerne einen 24", 1440p (QHD), 144Hz Monitor betreiben. Meine Fragen lautet nun, ob mein System genügen stark ist (ohne OC) um, unter anderem, ein Witcher 3, AC Origins auf so einem Bildschirm in den Einstellungen High zu spielen?
Vielleicht wäre auch eine bessere Option, auf einen 24", 1080p (FHD), 144Hz Monitor zu setzten. Ich will auch nicht die GPU nach einem Jahr ersetzten müssen.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Deine Karte kann DSR.
Probier es aus.
Wir wissen nicht genau ws Dir reicht.
Du erkennst es mit DSR selbst sehr genau.

Was ich aber genau weiss ist: Du bescheisst Dich mit FHD selbst, weil Du die hohen Cetails, nach denen Du so sehr trachtest in FHD eventuell gar nicht erkennen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du die Graka nicht "schon wieder" wechseln möchtest, dann hast Du sie (tschuldigung) für Deine Ansprüche zu klein gekauft.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ok danke
Ich denke die beste Möglichkeit für mich wäre den 1080p mit DSR zu verwenden. Schliesslich bin ich mich durch meinen Laptop an schlechteres gewöhnt, deshalb denke ich das mir die etwas schlechtere Detail Genauigkeit nicht viel ausmacht. Dafür hab ich dann sicher gute FPS und ein flüssiges und trotzdem gut aussehendes Spiel. Ausserdem ist der 1080p vom Preis auch erschwinglicher für mich.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

HisN meinte eher, du sollst mit DSR ausprobieren, wie viel Leistung du in WQHD hast, um dies einschätzen zu können.
Du hattest ja die Frage gestellt, ob dein System stark genug dafür ist.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Hm ja scheint mir im nachhinein logischer. Das Problem an der Sache ist das dies mein erstes System ist und ich daher kein Monitor oder sonst etwas habe wo ich dieses Szenario testen könnte.

Ich habe eben auch angst das es bei einem 1080p, 144 hz Monitor verschenkte Leistung der GPU wäre.
Ich muss aber gestehen das mir konstant hohe FPS mit FHD auf hohe Grafikeinstellungen in den Spielen lieber ist als nachher ne geile Auflösung zu haben. Dafür aber nicht so gute FPS in Kombination mit mittleren Einstellungen.

Hab dazu noch diesen Artikel gefunden Geforce GTX 1070 Ti im Test: Mut zur Lucke - mit Erfolg? [Update]


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Nope 144hz at 1080p ist genaud ie Leistungsebne det 1070ti. Muss halt deine cpu halt auch drücken können, und ram geschwindikeit ist sehr wichtig bei 144hz. finde 144hz sind vviel fordernder als auf 4k zu gehen da brauchst nur ne starke gpu^^

Edit: wenn du willst kann ich es testen hab  ne 1070ti hier von gigaybte in welchem spiel? ram ist auch ddr4 auf 3200mhz komplett sinnlos da ich eh auf 4k zocke^^^aber es würde dir nen ungefähren wert geben


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ich denke nicht das es bei mir am Prozessor scheitert, einem i7-8700 mit ner be quiet 240 wasserkühlung. Ram habe ich 16Gb DDR4-2666 verbaut.

Fände ich ausserdem sehr cool wenn du das für mich testen würdest.  Was für spiele, sowas wie GTA V, Witcher 3, AC. Was, wenn der zufall so will, sehr interessant wäre für mich, wäre Guild Wars 2. Natürlich nur wenn du diese Spiele besitzt. Ansonst halt generell neuere Spiele, auch triple A. FPS spiele solten eigentlich kein Problem sein, habe da nur Overwacht und cs.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

The witcher 3 kann ich dir testen, Assassins Creed origins auch(da ist mein ryzen aber an der grenze cpu ist hart an der grenze in diesem spiel) Also in 1080p ultra ?

Note mewine 1070ti ist undervolted mit 2000mhz ginge sicher mehr aber meine cpu limitiert schon glaube ich du dürftest es auf 140 bringen .

Jupp in Origins cpu limit, ist halt drecksoptimiert und oder der blöde kopierschutz, denn das haben nur ubisoft spiele. in gta v kein probl auf über 120 fps zu kommen obwohl auch sehr cpu lastig .


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Scotinator schrieb:


> Ich habe eben auch angst das es bei einem 1080p, 144 hz Monitor verschenkte Leistung der GPU wäre.



Eine Graka bekommt man *immer* klein. Auch das hast Du am Ende in der Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses "ich verschenke Leistung" kommt (meiner Meinung nach) von den Leuten die keine Lust haben sich mit den Reglern im Game oder im Treiber zu beschäftigen, ODER die keine Lust haben sich mit ihrer Software und ihrer CPU auseinanderzusetzen. Wenn Deine CPU für Deine Software zu lahm ist und die Graka sich langweilt, dann hast Du die CPU zu langsam gewählt, nicht die Graka zu schnell, denn ...die Graka bekommt man immer klein 

Die Erkenntnis scheint ja bei Dir angekommen zu sein^^

Aber irgendwann ist halt immer der Punkt wo man sagen muss: Hier ist mein Budget, was bekomme ich dafür, und dann macht man den Schritt und kauft. Irgendeine Software wird die Hardware immer überfordern. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche 

Spare deshalb bitte nicht am Monitor^^
Das ist das Gerät, das Du am meisten benutzt und das wahrscheinlich am längsten hält. Oder willst Du Dir anstatt einer neuen Graka in einem Jahr schon wieder einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen? Ich meine willst Du echt in 6 Jahren (oder wie lange die Glotze hält) noch immer vor FHD sitzen?


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Aber kein mensch nutz das so wie du in dem bild also komplett unpraktisch.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Es stimmt schon das in 6 Jahren FHD sehr sehr wahrscheinlich ausgedient hat .Aber die Spiele werden auch immer besser und dann sitze ich da vor nem 1440p 144hz Monitor und krieg die fps nicht genügen hoch und darf mit mittleren Einstellungen spielen, vorauf ich zumindest momentan keinen Bock. G-Sync wäre glaub ne Möglichkeit wo man da gegen wirken könnte. Dieser währe da wahrscheinlich gut geeignet AOC AGON AG241QG (24", 2560x1440) - Monitor - digitec Für mich sind halt nur 24" ein Option da ich einen ziemlich kleinen Pult habe.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Oder du kaufst dir die neu 1180 ^^ soll ja 50% über der 1080 sein in 1440p.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

ne für ne 1080ti reicht mein budget nicht aus. den Pc habe ich erst vor eingen Tagen bestellt, ich hab nur den Monitor total vergessen.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Wie viel Budget hast du denn für den Monitor?
Also die 1070 Ti macht WQHD locker mit, vielleicht nicht immer bei 144FPS, aber ist ja egal kannst ja auch mit 60FPS spielen.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Scotinator schrieb:


> ne für ne 1080ti reicht mein budget nicht aus. den Pc habe ich erst vor eingen Tagen bestellt, ich hab nur den Monitor total vergessen.



ehm lol


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Lenovo Y27g RE - Razer Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, hier einmal ein Monitor mit VA Panel, sprich bessere Farben/Kontrast.
Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und hier einer mit TN Panel, ist ein wenig schlechter von den Farben/Kontrast mir persönlich reicht aber TN.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Tn würde ich nicht mal mit der kneifzange anfassen, wenn man mal mehrer monitore zuhause vergleicht nebeinnader mit gleichem bild sieht va und ips um welten besser aus.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



sdgfredg schrieb:


> Aber kein mensch nutz das so wie du in dem bild also komplett unpraktisch.



Komisch das es keiner nutzt, wenn jeder nach "höchsten" Einstellungen schreit.
Es sind nämlich genau diese.
Woher kommt diese Diskrepanz zwischen "ich will" und "ich mache" Deiner Meinung nach?
Eventuell weil die Leute sich dann doch (gezwungenermaßen) mit den Reglern beschäftigen?
WÜRDE es nämlich eine Grafikkarte geben, die die von mir benutzten Einstellungen in UHD mit 60 FPS liefert, dann würden diese Einstellungen (die ja so unglaublich unpraktisch sind) auch genutzt werden. Meinst Du nicht? Also auf was willst Du eigentlich hinaus?




Scotinator schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon das in 6 Jahren FHD sehr sehr wahrscheinlich ausgedient hat .Aber die Spiele werden auch immer besser und dann sitze ich da vor nem 1440p 144hz Monitor und krieg die fps nicht genügen hoch und darf mit mittleren Einstellungen spielen, vorauf ich zumindest momentan keinen Bock. G-Sync wäre glaub ne Möglichkeit wo man da gegen wirken könnte. Dieser währe da wahrscheinlich gut geeignet AOC AGON AG241QG (24", 2560x1440) - Monitor - digitec Für mich sind halt nur 24" ein Option da ich einen ziemlich kleinen Pult habe.



Und jedes Spiel wird Regler haben, mit denen Du es an Deine Hardware anpassen können wirst. Du hast nur panische Angst davor die Regler von der Ultra-Einstellung wegzunehmen. 
Was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, aber wenn die Hardware nicht mehr hergibt, dann musst Du wohl damit umgehen lernen. Es gibt so viele Wege. 
Denk nicht so sehr an die Zukunft. Du (und wir) wissen nicht was kommt, was Du kaufen wirst, und welche Hardware-Anforderungen es haben wird.
Nachher geht es weder auf FHD noch auf WQHD, weil es der Prozessor ist, der den Flaschenhals macht ....


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Also Budget für für monitor max um die 400 Franken also ca. 350 Euro. Darf wenns sichs aber wirklich lohtn auch etwas teurer sein. Fängt es dan nicht an zu lagen wenn ich 60fps auf nem 144hz hab ohne gsync?

Die einzige wirkliche bedingung die ich hab is das er nur 24Zoll gross ist.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Wer spielt schon mit 60fps wenn er 144Hz hat?
Ne im Ernst, ich hab da keine Probleme.
Du musst auch bedenken, dass bei 60fps und Gsync nur noch 60Hz anliegen.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



sdgfredg schrieb:


> Tn würde ich nicht mal mit der kneifzange anfassen, wenn man mal mehrer monitore zuhause vergleicht nebeinnader mit gleichem bild sieht va und ips um welten besser aus.



Dann scheinst du ziemlich empfindlich zu sein, habe einen TN 144HZ und 4K IPS Monitor hier, klar sehe ich einen Unterschied aber nicht so einen großen, das es mir den Aufpreis wert wäre.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer spielt schon mit 60fps wenn er 144Hz hat?
> Ne im Ernst, ich hab da keine Probleme.
> Du musst auch bedenken, dass bei 60fps und Gsync nur noch 60Hz anliegen.



Ich spiele z.B. Singleplayer Titel in den höchst möglichen Einstellungen bei 4K@60HZ ,Multiplayer Titel hingegen bei FHD und 144HZ, ich habe aber auch 2 Monitore. 

Der TE kann es ja auch mit seinem Monitor realisieren, je nach Spiel hat man halt mal mehr FPS und mal weniger


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Seit Donnerstag habe ich ein UWQHD mit 3440x1440 bei mir stehen.
Mit meiner Grafikkarte 1070 komme ich noch sehr gut aus. Es kommt immer ganz darauf an wie die Spiele eingestellt werden.
In Overwacht als Beispiel liege ich zwischen 100 und 120 FPS mit Episch, was mir auch reicht da ich mit OC des Bildschirms nur 120Hz habe.

Wobei die Details selbst mit Episch noch viel höher eingestellt werden können und ich dann nicht mehr auf diese FPS kommen würde.

Ansonsten regelt halt G-Sync das ganze sollte ich darunter liegen.
Mit anderen Spielen liege ich auch irgendwo zwischen 80 und 120 FPS.
Im Grunde musste ich an meinen Settings nichts groß verringern, nur bei The Crew musste ich von Ultra auf Hoch runter gehen.

Mir reicht daher noch die 1070 gut aus.
Du hast ja sogar eine TI.
Wobei ich vermute das WQHD mehr Leistung der Grafikkarte abverlangen wird.

Das ganze von mir jetzt nur so ungefähr Grob wiedergegeben.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

für 60 fps reicht es in wqhd auch leicht in ultra. für mehr muss man details reduzieren kommt aufs spiel an.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Also allgemein zusammengefasst kann man eigentloch sagen. Das ihr mir einen 1440p mit 144Hz empfehlen würdet, auch wenn ich halt bei AAA Titeln nur auf der zweithöchsten spielen kann.

Was mich zu so ziemlich lestzten Frage bringt, lohnt sich ein aufpreis von ca. 60CHF für G-sync?


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Scotinator schrieb:


> Also allgemein zusammengefasst kann man eigentloch sagen. Das ihr mir einen 1440p mit 144Hz empfehlen würdet, auch wenn ich halt bei AAA Titeln nur auf der zweithöchsten spielen kann.
> 
> Was mich zu so ziemlich lestzten Frage bringt, lohnt sich ein aufpreis von ca. 60CHF für G-sync?



Ja lohnt sich, das Bild ist einfach einen ticken flüssiger oder eher sauberer, da die Hertz Zahl des Monitors dauerhaft an die FPS angepasst wird.  Du hast halt kein Tearing mehr, genau wie bei V-Sync, der Vorteil bei G-Sync ist aber das kein Input-Lag zustande kommt, da dein Monitor das ganze berechnet und nicht deine Grafikkarte.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Keinen Cent imo. Amd beitet das gratis an.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Bringt mir nichts mit einer Nvidia grafikkarte, sweit ich das zumindest verstanden habe.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Das ist richtig aber das war nur meine meinung zu ob es 60 wert ist. Imo entweder gratis oder gar nicht wenn ich fast sync an habe habe ich mit meinen monitor 100% 0 Tearing, und fühlt sich auch nicht anders wie g sync an, habe das eh nie verstanden. Wahrscheinlich wieder nur hyped müll.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

was soll den fast sync sein? beinahe sync oder schnelles syn?


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Scotinator schrieb:


> was soll den fast sync sein? beinahe sync oder schnelles syn?



Fast Sync ist eine schnellerer Variante des V-Syncs, kannste im Treiber aktivieren, trotzdem übernimmt es immernoch die Grafikkarte und nicht direkt der Monitor. Also ich kann G-Sync empfehlen, vor allem wenn du nen guten Rechner zuhause hast würde ich beim Monitor nicht sparen, aber das ist nun mal Ansichtssache.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Kuck in den Nvidia systemeinstellungen, es ist wie V sync nur das du keinen inputlag hast, also kein zerreissen des bildes und gute latenz nahe dem was man komplett ohne sync hat. Weis nicht was man da noch mehr will aber naja nvidia hat ja gutes marketing  wers schluckt ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich fühlte oder sah kkeinen unterschied zu gsync, nur das ich dann nicht auf irgendlweche fps beschränkt bin, fast sync funktioniert immer egal wie viel fps. warte gleich kommen die nvidia soldies und sage wie göttlich gsync ist jede wette.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



sdgfredg schrieb:


> Kuck in den Nvidia systemeinstellungen, es ist wie V sync nur das du keinen inputlag hast, also kein zerreissen des bildes und gute latenz nahe dem was man komplett ohne sync hat. Weis nicht was man da noch mehr will aber naja nvidia hat ja gutes marketing  wers schluckt ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich fühlte oder sah kkeinen unterschied zu gsync, nur das ich dann nicht auf irgendlweche fps beschränkt bin, fast sync funktioniert immer egal wie viel fps. warte gleich kommen die nvidia soldies und sage wie göttlich gsync ist jede wette.



Man hat immer noch einen Input-Lag von 20ms zwar besser als 90ms bei V-Sync, aber das man keinen Input-Lag mehr hat ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Also meinst du in der Nvidia Systemseuterung oder im Geforce Expirience programm?


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Scotinator schrieb:


> Also meinst du in der Nvidia Systemseuterung oder im Geforce Expirience programm?



Es ist die Nvidia Systemsteuerung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ok merk ich mir. Man sieht hier aber wie geteilt die Meinung manchmal doch ist. Aber ein kleinerer Input lag hört sich schon etwas besser an.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Korrekt probiere es ich wette du wirst kein tearing mehr haben und das ohne latenz und ich zocke mit nicht mal sehr viele fps trotzdem funktioniert es wunderbar.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Man hat immer noch einen Input-Lag von 20ms zwar besser als 90ms bei V-Sync, aber das man keinen Input-Lag mehr hat ist schlicht falsch.



lies mal genau : nahe dem was man ohne vsync hat. 20 ms merkt eh kein mensch. Finde das immer so witzig wenn die leute kommen mit 1ms reaktionszeit  klar superhuman


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



sdgfredg schrieb:


> lies mal genau : nahe dem was man ohne vsync hat. 20 ms merkt eh kein mensch. Finde das immer so witzig wenn die leute kommen mit 1ms reaktionszeit  klar superhuman



Es geht nicht darum ob man es spürt oder nicht, sondern darum das die Aussage das man mit Fast Sync keinen Input-Lag mehr hat schlichtweg falsch ist.
Das wäre ja nachdem Motto, nur weil ich es nicht gesehen habe ist auch nichts passiert.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Wie oft den noch lies nochmal.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Es geht mir um den Satz "Kuck in den Nvidia systemeinstellungen, es ist wie V sync nur das du keinen inputlag hast."


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ganz einfach, jede Art von Synchronisation verursacht reine Verzögerung, geht ja auch garnicht anders.
Der Unterschied ist halt die Länge der Verzögerung. 
Und bitte nicht die Reaktionszeit eines Monitors, mit der Reaktionszeit eines Menschen vergleichen.

Ich zocke sogar komplett ohne Sync und hab keine Probleme mit tearing. 
Alles ne Sache der Einstellungen und des subjektiven Empfindens.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ich hab mich gerade selbst noch ein bisschen über G- und freesync informiert, vor allem für die Frage ob und ab wann es sich lohnt. Dabei wurde mir öfters empfohlen erst bei einem 4k Monitor der nur mit 60hz läuft darauf zu achten, darunter nur wenn man wirklich sehr pingelig ist und genau auf tearing achtet.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ich zocke in 4k.......nicht selten unter 60 fps.......kein tearing mit fast sync.

Bild dir selbst ne meinung.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Bestelle dir doch 2 Monitore einen mit G-Sync und einen ohne, dann teste du beide und wenn du kein G-Sync brauchst, schickst du ihn wieder zurück.


----------



## Scotinator (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ne sowas hat ein Kollege von mir beim gleichen Händler gemacht und ist deftig in die Hose.


----------



## sdgfredg (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Dann war das sein fehler, ich habe das mit Audio Sachen in wert von mehereren Tausend euro gemacht. Solange man mit gewissen an das ganze rangeht wird nichts passieren, du kannst sogar fragen ob du 2 testen darfst und einen behältst du dann ganz einfach, im falle von amazon ist es komplett schnuppe du hast 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ich selbst hatte ein Eizo zuvor mit 120Hz und hatte keine Probleme mit Tearing.
In ganz seltene Fälle musste ich V-Sync verwenden damit die 120 FPS nicht überschritten wurden oder ich stellte in Spiele wo es möglich war die FPS beschränkt auf 120.
Oft lag ich aber auch darunter und so groß habe ich auch nichts negatives empfunden.

In diesem Sinn ist meine Meinung danach... G-Sync zu haben ist immer besser, aber zuvor ohne bin ich auch die letzten Jahren gut ausgekommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmOnVqw4fWA:119

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Bestelle dir doch 2 Monitore einen mit G-Sync und einen ohne, dann teste du beide und wenn du kein G-Sync brauchst, schickst du ihn wieder zurück.



Warum soll er sich 2 Monitore bestellen? 
Gsync kann man ausstellen und das an einem Monitor testen. 
Danach kann man immer noch entscheiden, ob man den Monitor behält oder einen ohne Gsync nimmt.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll er sich 2 Monitore bestellen?
> Gsync kann man ausstellen und das an einem Monitor testen.
> Danach kann man immer noch entscheiden, ob man den Monitor behält oder einen ohne Gsync nimmt.



Stimmt habe ich voll vergessen. 

Die Sonne sticht heute zu sehr in meinem Hirn.


----------



## TheComedian18 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll er sich 2 Monitore bestellen?
> Gsync kann man ausstellen und das an einem Monitor testen.
> Danach kann man immer noch entscheiden, ob man den Monitor behält oder einen ohne Gsync nimmt.



Das Ergebnis kann ich aber definitiv als NICHT repräsentativ bezeichnen.

Ich habe das nun zweimal testen dürfen, bei zwei (IPS+TN) G-Sync Bildschirmen habe ich auch mit abgeschaltetem G-Sync praktisch kaum vorhandene bzw. wahrnehmbares Tearing, der Flow ist richtig smooth, aber ich habe nun zwei Freesync Schirme mit 144Hz getestet und beide haben deutlich sichtbareres Tearing bzw. stottern.

Der HP Omen 25 zB. ist überhaupt nicht für Nvidia geeignet, da ausserhalb 60/120Hz nur Frameskipping vorhanden ist und bei 120Hz war trotzdem deutliches Tearing vorhanden, obwohl 120Hz auf G-Sync mit abgeschaltetem G-Sync viel erträglicher war.

Aktuell wieder, MSI MAG27CQ, Top Monitor, viel zu dunkel, aber deutliches stottern bei 144Hz (ggü. G-Sync Schirm), kein Frameskipping, etc. der Bildschirm läuft, wie er laufen soll, aber Tearing ist viel deutlicher zu erkennen und das Game stottert auch merkbar häufiger als wenn ich beim G-Sync die G-Sync Funktion abschalte.

Auf einem G-Sync Bildschirm sieht sogar das Tearing bei 60Hz erträglicher aus, als bei einem konventionelle 60Hz Monitor. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was die G-Sync Bildschirme so alles ausmachen, aber entweder wird G-Sync niemals zu 100% abgeschaltet, oder aber da steckt was anderes dahinter.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
Hab schon länger Freesync(nosync)monitore mit Nvidia Karte und da war kein Unterschied zum Gsync Monitor ohne Gsync zu erkennen.
Monitore waren BenQ XL2430T, Eizo FG2421, Asus PG278Q und QR, Acer Z35, AOC AG322QCX, Acer XZ321Q und habe bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen 144Hz Monitor vergessen.


----------



## Scotinator (21. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Ich habe gestern eine AOC AGNON AG241QG ins Auge genommen. AOC AGON AG241QG (24", 2560x1440) - Monitor - digitec
Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt ungern mir der Rücknahme arbeiten und hoffe daher das jemand von euch zufälligerweise Erfahrungen mit diesem Model gemacht hat. 
Ich habe von 27" Model gehört das anscheinend starkes BlB hat.


----------



## Torben456 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Monitor für 1070ti*

Das Problem ist, andere können damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und du findest ihn dann eher nicht so toll. Du musst leider selber testen ob er deinen Ansprüchen genügt, denn eine Wahrnehmung der Monitor Qualität ist schon sehr subjektiv.


----------

